# Sheets Per Day



## personalt

How many sheets per day would you expect a two man crews to be able to get done. Single family - 8 foot ceilings, 1/2" drywall.

Time was spent to order correct size rock ie (2) 12' peices for an 11.5' wall so there isnt a lot of peicing.

Have a drywall lift on site, senco colated screw guns and the standard dewalt drywall guns. A 1/2 day was spent to get the drywall in the right rooms so for the most part it is basicly just rocking.


----------



## Drywall1

Well back in the day me and one guy could do 3-3.5k sqft. per day. That was full throttle and I would have put that lift out side....too slow.


----------



## Tim0282

Each man should be able to hang 35 to 40 sheets an eight hour day. Take out half hour lunch, so working seven and a half hours. That's only five per hour. Sounds easy, huh?


----------



## Thag

Depends on the experience and gumption on the hangers. I don't hang drywall on a daily bases, last job i did i put up 29 sheets myself. Also, take in account with the 29, had had to answer calls from potential customers throughout the day.


----------



## personalt

Tim0282 said:


> Each man should be able to hang 35 to 40 sheets an eight hour day. Take out half hour lunch, so working seven and a half hours. That's only five per hour. Sounds easy, huh?


So you are saying a team of two, 70 sheets? I would be happy if the team of two did 40 sheets. 

I have a 150 sheet job which isnt that big that the guys are milking. We are more then a few days in and we are only up to sheet 50.

I normally sub it out by my sub has been really backed up that he offered to finish only if my guys hung since he was too busy. I think he was was trying to teach me a valuable lesson that his prices werent too bad which I already new.. 

Tomorrow I go to per sheet pricing.. for guys that get about $150 a day normally I just need to set per peice price.


----------



## Tim0282

I pay all hangers by the foot. They decide how much they want to make. I pay .21 per foot and I supply all material. I have six guys that hang all the time for me and hang a minimum of 350 sheets a day. Ten hour day. No gaps and no boxes missed. They scrap out into my trailer and sweep the floor and hang all bead.


----------



## personalt

.21 works out to $10 a sheet for 12'.. That is about what I was thinking. 

These guys make between $130-150 a day normally so I want to make sure I am fair and they can hit that...

Using the numbers above they should kill $150 a day, that is okay by me.. I want to be fair but not get killed the other way.


----------



## Drywall1

Tim0282 said:


> I pay all hangers by the foot. They decide how much they want to make. I pay .21 per foot and I supply all material. I have six guys that hang all the time for me and hang a minimum of 350 sheets a day. Ten hour day. No gaps and no boxes missed. They scrap out into my trailer and sweep the floor and hang all bead.


Tim, you keep 6 hangers busy year round? Awesome

And come on....no boxes missed....I'm not even that good on the internet.


----------



## Tim0282

No, they work for other finishers, too. I have them hang ninety to a hundred house a year. They are busy al of the time. I try to give them a two week notice. They jump for me. The other guys pay them .16 per foot. They work an hour away from me. No body in my area knows about them. I am trying to keep them a secret. They have been with me for two years. They make me look good in the respect I am on time. Hard to beat when they can hang for me two days week and I can be right behind them. The contractors think we are heros. Sort of. They still would like it done one day sooner. Isn't that always the case?


----------



## Drywall1

Tim0282 said:


> No, they work for other finishers, too. I have them hang ninety to a hundred house a year. They are busy al of the time. I try to give them a two week notice. They jump for me. The other guys pay them .16 per foot. They work an hour away from me. No body in my area knows about them. I am trying to keep them a secret. They have been with me for two years. They make me look good in the respect I am on time. Hard to beat when they can hang for me two days week and I can be right behind them. The contractors think we are heros. Sort of. They still would like it done one day sooner. Isn't that always the case?



Sounds like we run things very similar. Just not as many projects on my end. We divirsified into the stucco below when I was unable to find more quality builders to drywall for. Seems like the right choice at this time. We shall see.

Nate

PS my guys miss a box somewhere in every third house. I always tell my guys. We need to be friends with the painters first and the sparkys are a close second.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

I forgot to answer the missed boxes. I have gone back and uncovered four boxes in the last two years. I don't remember taping any. Seriously. I am spoiled!! They were mad at themselves for the boxes they missed. They actually care about their work. Amazing!! They will call me and tell me how many screws they had to pull because they missed. Might be six or ten or whatever. They haven't hung a whole house yet without pulling a missed screw, but that is their goal. To not miss one. I like those goals.


----------



## Drywall1

Tim0282 said:


> I forgot to answer the missed boxes. I have gone back and uncovered four boxes in the last two years. I don't remember taping any. Seriously. I am spoiled!! They were mad at themselves for the boxes they missed. They actually care about their work. Amazing!! They will call me and tell me how many screws they had to pull because they missed. Might be six or ten or whatever. They haven't hung a whole house yet without pulling a missed screw, but that is their goal. To not miss one. I like those goals.


All that for 21 cents. Dang. You have something very good there.:notworthy:clap:


----------



## Tim0282

I looked at your stucco. That is cool stuff. I don't think I have the talent for it. Looks kind of artistic. That is far from me. Wish I could learn it, though.


----------



## Drywall1

Tim0282 said:


> I looked at your stucco. That is cool stuff. I don't think I have the talent for it. Looks kind of artistic. That is far from me. Wish I could learn it, though.


If you want to chat bout it some time shoot me a PM and I'll get ya my #. One hell of an alternative to EIFS.


----------



## BattleRidge

Two laborors? I would imagine together they would put in probably 25 sheets, with not so good screws. Thats a big part, it takes me like 45 seconds to screw off a sheet, and someone that doesn't hang like 8 minutes after corrections. Then they just don't flow the same/

I can't even say how many I hang in a day. I do such a diverse set of projects, i mean warehouses, multiplex, custom homes? I did a custom home this year and hung about 15 sheets a day, with another guy. I can put in about 150 on a good warehouse day. Normally tho? Me and one other guy can do 40+ ish on average.

80 for 2 guys in a day is alot above average. Most hangers don't make 100Gs a year plus on their own without good prices.


----------



## mdshunk

Tim0282 said:


> . No gaps and no boxes missed.


You must employ a crew of the mythical and elusive drywall hangers who don't cover up a box here and there. :laughing: I seem to have at least one in each house. I would rather think that they do cover up a few here and there, and you just never hear about it. I uncover about 90% of the one's guys bury on me. The other 10% that I don't know exactly where they are, but I know they're there "somewhere" get a phonecall to somebody else.


----------



## Tim0282

Nice try, but I do know when they cover a box. Every box is marked on the floor. They are very careful. They are not mythical. They are professional hangers. I know each of my electricians and we work close. they used to cut them out and make a mess. Then they started calling me so I could fix if I miss cut when searching. These guys just mark every one on the floor before they start and just don't miss any. I feel fortunate to have guys that care enough.


----------



## mdshunk

Tim0282 said:


> I know each of my electricians and we work close.


They're "your" electricians? You all must have a weird system out there. Here, electricians never see or cross paths with drywall guys, unless it's a commercial job where everything's going on at the same time.


----------



## Tim0282

And how would you be expected to remember where they are? You are, according to your profile, 98 years old. Or are you lying there? Ummm...


----------



## mdshunk

Tim0282 said:


> And how would you be expected to remember where they are?


An elephant never forgets. arty:


----------



## dlcj

Me, my dad and a new guy helper (not much help) framed and drywalled partions in a new clinic built under a steel frame. 8' walls and no ceilings (drop in later). we hung 80 4x12s in 7 hours. Not so much the next day though


----------



## Drywall1

mdshunk said:


> They're "your" electricians? You all must have a weird system out there. Here, electricians never see or cross paths with drywall guys, unless it's a commercial job where everything's going on at the same time.


Here in the Midwest there are a few of us tradesmen that actually care about the other trades and what they are doing. If I am driving by a house where elect. are doing a finish out, I will stop and ask them how everything was. Sometimes they say hey you covered a box, sometimes they say they placed a box in the wrong spot. End of the day all is good. The stuff gets fixed, the builder looks good and we all ride off into the sunset:clap:


----------



## mckellarman

Just finished pieceworking in Western Canada and we were getting .28/foot for 1/2" board. Two of us were boarding about 2500 sq a day. Sometimes less depending on the conditions.


----------



## Brock

It's an awesome sight when you get a glimpse of one these super-hanger crews that Tim is talking about. It's like watching robots on speed. I've had the pleasure of running across a couple crews like that over the years.

Probably the most amazing feat I have ever witnessed though was a one-man army drywall delivery in Austin, TX in the late '80's. This guy was about 6' 5" with long arms even for his height. He was white and probably weighed 175 pounds soaking wet. This guy loaded the entire house (two-story very high end) by himself at a jaw droping speed. He said he like getting the per sheet price all to himself. I always wondered if he started off with the extra long arms or if they got that way from lugging rock.


----------



## Tim0282

Wow! Can't imagine stocking a house by myself. I think I would walk crooked.


----------



## Tim0282

MD, they aren't MY electricians, but most of us guys went to high school together and we've known each other for thirty to forty years. We are good friends and communicate with each other. We all have each others' cell phone numbers and we see one another, we chat. So... we look out for the other guy. We live in a small town. Ten thousand in this town and then all work in about a thirty mile radius. We're just a bunch of friendly chaps.


----------



## Drywalller

Back when I used to hang on a full time basis,We would average 10 sheets an hour,My brother and I.
16 's 12's 10's Etc.
I try to tape full time,but sometimes I will hang also.And still average about the same.


----------



## Tony M

I use this guy sometimes who works like a robot. He loaded out and boarded a 525 square metre (5250 sq ft) house in 2 1/2 days on his own. Paid him just under £1100 for it ($2200). There were a few screws out when we taped it, but it was a tidy job generally. He travels around the country chasing the larger jobs (hotels and offices etc) earning a fortune.


----------



## JumboJack

Brock said:


> It's an awesome sight when you get a glimpse of one these super-hanger crews that Tim is talking about. It's like watching robots on speed.


Those Damn Blue Collar Tweekers..By Primus

"I knew a man who hung drywall
He hung it mighty quick
A trip or two to the blue room
Would help him do the trick
His foreman would pat him on the back
Whenever he would come around
'Cause these dammed blue-collar tweekers
Are beloved in this here town.":whistling
Great song


----------



## houston

did 26 10ft 5/8 in 5 hours myself better kick them boys in the butt,jmo


----------



## Torn-Again

Best guys I ever saw was this little fat guy named "pac-man" and his nephew. These two guys hung 122 sheets glued, screwed and nailed in a day. No corner bead. I thought it was impressive


----------



## Dustball

I tried a new drywall company last week for the basement remodel job I'm running. They hung 45 4x12's and 9 4x8 Densarmor sheets in less than five hours- three guy crew.


----------



## Tapingfool

2 good rockers can do about 80-100 boards of that type of work, here in Nj/NY I get 12.50 per board to rock and 12.50 to tape..and we use no coat on the corners, beats bead and is better quality..


----------



## oldrivers

back when i rocked i could do about 50 -60 sheets a day on average by myself and screwed off plus all little pieces and dura rock but that was using nails on the perimeter and screwing the field we dont use nails at all anymore so its slower for me i fumble around trying to screw off corners . our rocker used to hang by himself 14 foot 5/8ths 54 inch rock And hes not that big of a guy probably 5-9 10 160-170 pounds. im about 6-1 205 he could squash me if he wanted to.
and no i wasnt a tweeker all it took was a pot of coffee in the morning but that doesnt work anymore though.


----------



## steven mendez

So I was talking to a guy yesterday and he said he and his helper hang 65 sheets a day that is with mudding taping ( or is it taping and mudding ) and sanding. He says " I needs to make $800 a day, gotta pay my helper $200 a day ". I am calling B.S. 

what are your thoughts? p.s I know nothing about sheetrocking.


----------



## Macadio

Thag said:


> Depends on the experience and gumption on the hangers. I don't hang drywall on a daily bases, last job i did i put up 29 sheets myself. Also, take in account with the 29, had had to answer calls from potential customers throughout the day.



Lying like a rug superman couldn't do that so wake up and drink some coffee and try another lye


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

You can’t hang 29 sheets in a day??


----------



## Pounder

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You can’t hang 29 sheets in a day??


I couldn't hang 29 sheets in three days. My back hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

TelPRO PanelLift. 

I don’t hang 4x8 sheets alone anymore. 👍


----------



## hdavis

I sold mine. I decided it would be too much temptation to hang a bunch of sheets when I should get a hanger in.


----------

